# Cheese for two.... and... two for cheese......



## burgi (May 21, 2011)

OK, so did a test run on cheese about 3 weeks ago. I did a small round brie and some cheddar. Smoked it for 1 hr 45 mins and did the foodsaver and let it sit for 9 days, couldnt hold out that extra day........

The cheddar was good, but I think I needed to have thinner chunks of cheese and smoked a bit longer, I have been reading more and see the avg time is approx 3 -4 hrs. The brie was opened and ate with a great syrah wine. it was awesome!!!!!!!

So tomorrow, I am doing 3 small brie rounds, cheddar, swiss, mozzarella sticks, pepper jack sticks.........

Come back for some Q-View.........


----------



## SmokinAl (May 21, 2011)

OK I'll be here.


----------



## burgi (May 22, 2011)

Ok, here they are..... I did three hours with apple wood as the smoke.







Unwrapping the string cheese with my guard dog at the ready......







On the right is Cheddar and 2 swiss, and I am putting on the brie....... my mouth started to water at this point!!!!!!













OK.... starting on the left- brie, string cheese, pepper jack sticks, 2 swiss, and cheddar.....







Olive making sure just the right amount of smoke is flowing.....







2 Hr mark.....







IT'S TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!







Here we go!!!!!! My mom kept a brie a cheddar and some sticks....... now they are in the fridge for a rest till June 24th! 

Thanks for the all the awesome info on this site!!!!!!!


----------



## tyotrain (May 22, 2011)

great job looks tasty


----------



## burgi (May 28, 2011)

OK, so tomorrow will be day 7 and I couldnt handle it any longer......... I grabbed  mozzarella stick and opened it just to see how its going...... WOW!!!!!! i cant wait for the others. I ready to go get more and start the smoker!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## exhaustedspark (Jun 8, 2011)

How did you keep the heat down and still get the smoke??????????

Karl


----------



## boykjo (Jun 8, 2011)

Can you say CHEESE !!!!!!!!!!. great job... Is that a braunfel smoker?   Love mine...........
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## burgi (Jun 8, 2011)

ExhaustedSpark said:


> How did you keep the heat down and still get the smoke??????????
> 
> Karl


Skill..... pure Skill....... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









For real... I made a small foil pan about 4"x6" and put my shred wood in there then added 3 charcoals, had to move them around every hour, but gives just the right amount of smoke with not so much heat. The first time I did have too much heat and I kept having to open the lid and cool it down, but doing it this way works very well. Thanks for the thumbs-up!!!


----------



## burgi (Jun 8, 2011)

boykjo said:


> Can you say CHEESE !!!!!!!!!!. great job... Is that a braunfel smoker?   Love mine...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tell ya the truth I have no idea what brand it is...... my brother-in-law was going to dump it and it was still in good shape, so I took it but the name plate is missing. Its the perfect rig to learn on...........


----------



## boykjo (Jun 8, 2011)

BURGI said:


> tell ya the truth I have no idea what brand it is...... my brother-in-law was going to dump it and it was still in good shape, so I took it but the name plate is missing. Its the perfect rig to learn on...........




heres a pic of mine













The steel should be a heavy Gage and it should be pretty heavy....


----------



## burgi (Jun 8, 2011)

Thats the one, yours is in better shape, but still the one. I need to put the shelve on it, due to its missing..lol..... but I really love it. I was talking with a buddy the other day while hanging out and smoking some pork butt, and think I will be getting a new one (i hope soon) because I am getting really used to it. I figure everyone should have at least 2 smokers..... 1 to learn and 1 that the y all ready know........


----------



## roller (Jun 8, 2011)

Nice cheese...


----------

